# Temporary internet files will not delete



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am using the Disk Clean-up tool in windows 10 and it will not delete temporary Internet files.

I delete them manually but if I open Disk Clean-up again, they are still there, over 500 Mb.

This has been a problem every since I installed Windows 10.... 

I just installed a 250Gb SSD as my boot drive (Drive C) and need the space.
(Also, CCleaner does not delete them.)


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16332 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 214 GB (183 GB Free); F: 0 GB (0 GB Free); G: 913 GB (878 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gateway, DX4870
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

To delete temporary files, kindly follow these steps:


Press the Windows key to launch the Start menu.
Type in Disc cleanup and press Enter.
Under Files to delete, select the file types to get rid of. To get a description of the file type, select it.
Select OK.

If you need to free up more space, you can also delete system files:


Press the Windows key to launch the Start menu.
Type in Disc cleanup and press Enter.
In Disk cleanup, select Clean up system files.
Select the file types to get rid of. To get a description of the file type, select it.
Select OK.
You can check the following folders below and delete the contents to free up some hard drive space:


 C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\
C:\Windows.old\


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You might want to look at this article if the above steps don't work. http://troubleshooter.xyz/wiki/fix-unable-to-delete-temporary-files-in-windows-10/


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Forewarning: Only follow these directions if you are comfortable doing so, and if you know what you are deleting. Not responsible for users not paying attention or rushing.

You can also go into your C: drive, and type into the address bar. On the portion of instruction that says (your user name here), type in what your user name is on your computer. If you're not sure, you can look in the Users folder in C: drive. Instruction in bold to make seeing it easier here. Type this into the C: drive address bar *C:\users\(your user name here)\appdata\local\temp *It will bring up a list of temp folders and files. Appdata is normally hidden. If you feel comfortable deleting them, select the first, scroll down to the bottom of the same list, and Shift+left click the last. This should highlight the entire column. Then delete. When it brings up items it either cannot delete or warn you against deleting, take these seriously. You can skip them. Then, empty out your recycle folder.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You will probably find that you have enabled the ransomware protection in Windows Defender Security centre. Try temporarily turning off that & then try deleting temp internet files again

Hang on a minute. I don't think disc cleanup does remove temp internet files AKA cache in Edge browser only these from Internet Explorer
Edge needs cache removed via edge itself not via disc cleanup
https://www.bitdefender.com/support/how-to-clear-the-cache-and-cookies in-microsoft-edge-1914.html


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just want to know why the Disk Clean-Up tool does not delete the temporary internet files?!!!!???

It is up to almost 4GB now. and running the Disk Clean-Up tool does not work!!!!!

This is on both of my computers....



Why can't Microsoft fix this???


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I, personally, have had no problems deleting temporary files with disk cleanup tool. I have moved my "temp" files to another folder I made on my mechanical drive and changed the locations in "environment variables". Are you logged in as the "administrator" ?


----------

